# Harkovast- An epic fantasty web comic



## Harkovast (Jan 10, 2009)

In the world of Harkovast, magical races battle for survival against the Nameless armies of the West. Betrayals, intrigue, warfare and unrelenting bloodshed will determine the fate of all nations.

I draw and write Harkovast and my wife Julie colours it with coloured pencils.
Harkovast

Here is a sample image to give you an idea what to expect-



I'm very keen to read what people think of my comic, so please let me know!


----------



## Jelly (Jan 10, 2009)

Its very poorly drawn. :|
You should consider spending some time posting in the Tutorials/Critique forum. Alternatively, find a critique site.


----------



## PaperJack (Jan 10, 2009)

I think the drawings are OK, but it lacks cool armors and weapons. They are too simple, I think.
Watch some WarHammer drawings and they will show what I mean.


----------



## Harkovast (Jan 10, 2009)

Jellyhurwit, I will have to just agree to disagree with you, as if you dislike the art that intensely (and obviously I don't, since I drew it) there isn't really anything I can say to sway you. Very poor compared to what I wonder?

Paperjack, which armour in particular did you dislike? The Nameless warrior in the church has a pretty elaborate suit of armour.

(not a very positive response so far. Maybe the next person to comment will like it more...)


----------



## PaperJack (Jan 10, 2009)

It was good but not enought.
For elaborated armours I'm talking about stuff like:
http://mythicmktg.fileburst.com/war/us/home/images/conceptart/WAR_concept_nov08-01.jpg
http://mythicmktg.fileburst.com/war/us/home/images/conceptart/KnightOfTzeentch.jpg
http://mythicmktg.fileburst.com/war/us/home/images/conceptart/WarriorofTzeentch.jpg


----------



## VVhiteWolf (Jan 11, 2009)

Hmm...You could probably extend the muzzle a bit more, looks too flat. Also might wanna add some muscle, they look like they're wearing cardboard arm cylinders or something. Armor looks good, but also depends what you're going for. Platemail overlaps itself usually, chainmail is basic and not too form-fitting. Leather is generally tight and stitched. ETC.


----------

